# insurance write off help



## iffy (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately some idiot ran in to the back of my lovely car and although hasn't caused terrible amounts of damage, the insurance company has decided to write the car off. 
now the pissing off part is that they have declared it a CAT C and only offered £1700 for the repairs less £289 for the value of the car. I have looked on line and cannot find an E46 for around that money with 115k on the clock. Obviously the insurance company will be trying to mess about with me, so what do I do here? I also have spent about £1000 on the car in the last year, will be likely to get that back or not? Any advice will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's the first offer, get together a few adverts for similar age & mileage E46s and give them to the insurance co asking them to reconsider their offer.
Unfortunately I don't think you'll recoup the money you've spent on maintenance?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You won't get the £1000 back unless it affected the value of the car. You can however use it to evidence that you do look after the car and a well serviced car with good money spent on it is likely to be a higher value than someone who may not maintain a car so well.

Years back I insured a chap with an old Mini, it was worth about £500. He spent over £1500 getting maintenance work done due to mechanical problems and a week later it was involved in an accident resulting in a total loss. The Mini still only had a market value of £500 despite the work that was done, so that was the offer. Really felt sorry for him, but if he had not had the accident and was trying to sell the car, he would have only ever got £500 for it. So that was the financial value of his asset.

If you are unhappy with the offer, you will be best off trying to find as near as equivalent models, same year, similar mileage, and print them off to back up your case against the Insurers. Be wary though, for every 10 cars you find above the offer, there are often 10 cars below the offer, unless of course the offer is way off.

Perhaps speak to car dealer if you know any and ask them to value your car based on the pre-accident condition (market value, not trade) and see if they will be prepared put something writing for you in exchange for a few tinnies.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a couple of FOS links that may be of help to you -

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/publications/technical_notes/motor-valuation.html

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org....an-news/66/66-vehicle_valuation_disputes.html

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/publications/ombudsman-news/22/issue-22-motorinsurance.htm


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Forgot to also say, if you are planning on keeping the salvage and paying for your own repairs, you will need to get a new MOT and a VIC test on a Cat C total loss. Insurers may not be keen to reinsure the car and a if a further total loss claim occurs, any payout may be reduced considerably.


----------



## iffy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info Shiny. I had a look at those sites before posting. I think I will have to use the receipts to show I have really looked after the car.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just try and build up a case to substantiate the offer you require. Servicing receipts, photos (if you have them, as most of us here will no doubt have of their shiny car!) and adverts for similar vehicles.

Remember though, an advert is an asking price, not the price it will necessarily sell for. "Completed" listings on Ebay sometimes help as these show the actual sold price, but stuff on Ebay has a habit of selling under value so you have to be careful with your selection. Have a look on Autorader, Pistonheads etc too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking at your last thread, your car is 13 years old. It also is suffering with rust you were considering respraying. 

A quick look on Autotrader shows lots of E46s for less than £2000, some much less than that. 

£1700 doesn't sound too bad to be honest, unless there is something special about your car? 

What model is it?


----------



## iffy (Aug 2, 2011)

AC SCHNITZER WHEELS - original 
AC SCHNITZER SPRINGS - original
RED LESATHER - classed BMW individual

Aside from the above (this is totally irrelevant to the insurance claim). The car is totally immaculate more so mechanically than body. I have taken great pride in maintaining that car. I have spent a lot of money on it and haven't regretted it one bit. I actually gained so much knowledge, confidence etc. I have to admit, I thoroughly enjoyed everything I did - especially the detailing. The results of a detailed car are SO satisfying. 

Anyway. just a glass's price guide - 2200 - 2500!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

iffy said:


> AC SCHNITZER WHEELS - original
> AC SCHNITZER SPRINGS - original
> RED LESATHER - classed BMW individual
> 
> ...


What model of BMW is it?

Have you named the modifications on your policy? Can't you take the wheels off?

What about the rust from a few weeks ago, or the stained seats not so far back?

There is hundreds of E46s sub £2000. Many have some options and some have less mileage than yours and being sold from dealers.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333712


----------



## iffy (Aug 2, 2011)

the leather staining is wear and tear. The rust is still there.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

iffy said:


> the leather staining is wear and tear. The rust is still there.


What model is the car?

320i SE Saloon?


----------



## iffy (Aug 2, 2011)

it is a 325i saloon


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They have offered you just inside bottom value for a 325I. 

You'll need to prove yours is worth more. 

If the wheels aren't named on the policy, you won't get anything for them and it could also void you insurance.


----------



## iffy (Aug 2, 2011)

the good thing here is, it is a non fault accident and we are claiming directly through the third parties insurance. For this reason, the wheels - although declared to my insurance - will not matter.


----------

